

A rationalist's guide to psychoactive drugs (2011) - wslh
http://lesswrong.com/lw/45u/a_rationalists_guide_to_psychoactive_drugs/

======
BergljotHeida
Ugh. These lesswrong people don't know what "rationalist" means and they are
so ignorant while being full of confidence. Really quite distasteful to read.

"This is a work of postmodern fiction..."

Seriously?!

~~~
slashnull
Less Wrong is a tentacular, all-encompassing organism that uses the word
"rationalism" and "bayes theorem" in subtly overloaded senses as aesthetic
ideals, life goals and in general as meliorative qualificatives.

It's one of the most polarizing and memetic thing to happen in popular
philosophy and epistemology, and cultists typically end up moving into less
sectarian areas of the internet pretty quickly.

LW has a culture that encourages and celebrates self-consciousness, and
knowledge and correction of one's cognitive biases.

LW is a place where people have flame wars about epistemology. LW is a place
where the participants of a given flame war adopt the logically correct
conclusion reached through civilized and organised discussion.

LW is beautiful.

Let it go.

~~~
BergljotHeida
It's not beautiful it's sickening.

"Pop philosophy" is ridiculous since philosophy is already digestible

